# Fry



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

When you remove the fry or eggs to their new tank......would it be ok for a plecostamus to be in there with them? Or would he eat the fry?


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

My guess would be it would eat the eggs since they do suck off of dead fish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, pleco's are opportunists: it's likely that even mainly herbivorous species will snack on a meal as easy as eggs.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Yeah, pleco's are opportunists: it's likely that even mainly herbivorous species will snack on a meal as easy as eggs.
> [snapback]999652[/snapback]​


How about fry, could you leave the pleco in there with them?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If they are freeswimming and powerful enough to get into safety it should be fine. But don't underestimate pleco's: they're nifty little suckers...

But why do you want to keep a pleco in a fry tank in the first place? If it's algae or food scraps, there are safer alternatives; snails eat algae and food remains, and so do shrimp (like Amano Shrimp or any of the Dwarf Shrimp species) and Otocinclus catfish - all are harmless to fry.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> If they are freeswimming and powerful enough to get into safety it should be fine. But don't underestimate pleco's: *they're nifty little suckers...*
> 
> But why do you want to keep a pleco in a fry tank in the first place? If it's algae or food scraps, there are safer alternatives; snails eat algae and food remains, and so do shrimp (like Amano Shrimp or any of the Dwarf Shrimp species) and Otocinclus catfish - all are harmless to fry.
> [snapback]999944[/snapback]​












Yea I don't think it is worth the risk to keep a pleco in the tank with your fry when there are so many alternatives.

Good luck


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> If they are freeswimming and powerful enough to get into safety it should be fine. But don't underestimate pleco's: they're nifty little suckers...
> 
> But why do you want to keep a pleco in a fry tank in the first place? If it's algae or food scraps, there are safer alternatives; snails eat algae and food remains, and so do shrimp (like Amano Shrimp or any of the Dwarf Shrimp species) and Otocinclus catfish - all are harmless to fry.
> [snapback]999944[/snapback]​


Why you say. Well in my 10 gallon I have 2 small plecos and if my p's ever breed then I wanted to leave them in there hehehehe. I constantly run through what if scenarios in my head.....a perpetual simulation =).

It was just me day dreaming again about having baby fry.


----------

